# Question bout Pigz



## Crazycoon (Jan 25, 2008)

A question for all you down in yankee land there... just wondering what its like travelling down there, and if its possible doing it without id without getting jailed, how bad the cops are, shit like that... Pm if you want.


----------



## Mouse (Feb 4, 2008)

I've only had the cops run my name once when hitching. Got pulled off of one train and let go right away.

some people get harassed more than others but it's generally not so bad. just don't be a dick and they'll let you slide.


----------



## Beegod Santana (Feb 4, 2008)

If your in the country illegaly I would be extremely careful. Other than that just stay to off ramps and non-interstate roads (unless you're in Oregon) and you should be fine. Nebraska, Nevada, and Texas are the only states I know of that will flat out arrest you for hitching, but even they aren't impossible to get through (just keep an eye out and don't use a sign). Expect to get your record and warrants checked regularly, tell them your just trying to meet up with friends in (insert town a little down the highway here) and then you'll be heading straight home via greyhound or something. Also, I've heard from several of my canadian friends that in NOLA (mainly the French Quarter) that you can go to jail for 24 hrs for not providing a cop with an ID upon request. Basically, be careful and use your head, its not getting any easier out there.


----------



## Beegod Santana (Feb 12, 2008)

DO NOT!!!! be a dick to the cops. Yes there's an ocassional cop who's such a dickhead that that's the only thing they'll understand, but 99% of american police will not take kindly to some transient who thinks they're the shit. The thing to remember is that they DO have the upper hand in the situation. Some places have ridiculous laws on the books that a cop would never really enforce, unless he's dealing with some kid who's pissing him off. Believe it or not the cops really aren't out to get you, and some smelly kid with no money is not gonna be a glamerous bust. Half the time I find myself talking to cops its because some little old lady got scared by the look of me and called the cop shop. At this point, the cop is required to talk to me least I actually turn out to be a murderer or something, telling him/her to piss off and mind his own buisness is not gonna make his day (or mine) easier. Don't let em walk all over you, just calmly explain yourself and give him the info he asks for. If they're hell bent on arresting you, they just will, at which point being a dick is still not gonna help because 1. jail is cold and you will want a blanket when spending the night, 2. Bail officers are rarely at the station, and how quickly they get there and how much bail will be often has a direct relation to how the officers say you've been behaving, 3. If you give them reason to think you're hiding something they'll tear your pack apart often breaking and ripping shit (I've had the liner of my sleeping bag cut open) and lastly, some cops get a kick out of planting shit on punks and hippies (texas, lousiana, mississippi) and being a jerk gives them no reason not to, because to them, you're just another piece of shit society dropout who's only purpose on this earth is to make their arrest record look better.


----------



## Maxx (Feb 13, 2008)

ive only traveled north and south carolina hitching and everytime ive encountered police they were assholes but they knew the couldnt do anything about it. numerous times theyve told me it was illegal but when i told them it wasnt they had nothing to counter with so i guess if you know your laws and youre not scared of them theyll leave you alone. i think most cops on the road are just trying to make sure that you arent that fabled serial killer and youre just some kid trying to get a ride old school style. once they figure that much out theyll leave you be. but of course this is just with my encounters.


----------



## nobo (Feb 13, 2008)

just know your rights, know your laws and youll be fine. dont be an asshole and dont freak out on them. dont give them a reason. police officers are creatures who make a living, they get to eat and sleep in a house, by fucking up people's lives. so dont give them a reason to fuck up yours. fly under the radar and know your shit. and youll be fine.


----------



## Mouse (Feb 14, 2008)

I didn't take into account that you migh tbe traveling in the country illegally. this would be a problem.



as for not mouthing off to the cops... saying "yes, sir/no, sir" over and over tends to get things over painlessly, unless of course you've got a bad warrant, but at least then they'll be nice to you for being polite and not giving them a hard time (no head smacking into the car door or extra tight cuffs, the least you can ask for sometimes!) Usually for minor things a quick lecture about what you SHOULD do (*pfft!*) and then they send you on your way.


----------



## kai (Feb 14, 2008)

nobo said:


> just know your rights, know your laws and youll be fine.




as a canadian citizen in the states, the only rights you have are the right to contact your embassy...no canadian is protected by any of the amendments in the american constitution (or however that can be correctly put). If you are arrested they have to let you call your embassy but your embassy cannot get you released from jail, although they might get you bail money. Just a good reminder for those who like to cross borders.


----------

